# Hunt Forever West



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

My brother Cade has a wildlife filming hobby. He's spent several years filming for other shows on the Outdoor Channel and always dragging a camera around behind us. Well he finally launched his website today and needs your help. His show look great and are entertaining and great quality. Show #1 has a handsome movie star in it as well! A new show will launch each week or two. Sign up and you'll get email notices of new shows when they post...and he's working towards allowing members to upload their own pics, etc.

He has a few sponsors signed up already...but hits to the website and increased traffic will drive more sponsors and allow him to grow. Please sign up and send this to all your outdoor buddies and friends. He's spent a lot of years to get to this point and so let's help push him over the top. Maybe one day he'll get the funding and sponsors to put this on the Outdoor Channel on TV.

He's always willing to help anyone on their Wyoming hunts...and interested in tagging along on a special tag that you may draw.

Thanks,
Fish Naked (Zane Powell)

Hey Friends and fellow hunting nuts. As many of you know, we've been working on a Fair Chase Western Big-Game show. We're finally ready to share the hunts we've filmed the last few years. Please subscribe on the home page to receive notification to new shows, product reviews, and blogs. Pass our site on to as many folks as you can. I know many of you belong to hunting forums. Please pass us along there as well - if you like what you see.

Thanks in advance. Let us know how we're doing.

Cade

http://www.huntforeverwest.com


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Great video, sure a pretty bull Zane.


----------



## cliff spab (Dec 5, 2010)

very nice,this show should definetly catch on


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice video, nice Bull...


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Video #2 posted last night...a great archery antelope hunt...watch until the end and see the slow motion of the buck jumping the string...you don't notice that big of a jump in real time.


----------

